# DUBAI | Downtown Views II | 259m | 849ft | 67 fl | 246m | 805ft | 62 fl | 214m | 703ft | 55 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/3627










2018-10-01 by Silent Observer










2018-12-04 by Janine R.










2019-03-03 by DubaiDunk


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-09 by Gabriel900


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-18 by [U]Jakob[/U]


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By @Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-24 by [U]Gabriel900[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-27 by [U]Jakob[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-20 by Jakob


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

By me (13/08/2021)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-24 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-28 by Gabriel900


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-31 by Jakob


----------

